# Could this be how CWD is spreading



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I was watching my local news the other day. When the weather man was commenting on sand probably from Kansas mixed in the snow downstate. Right then I instantly thought ,Wonder if that's spreading it. Any thoughts ?


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Interesting! I just don't under stand how sand from Kansas could somehow mix with snow and drop in southern mi. How is this possible?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

stickbow shooter said:


> I was watching my local news the other day. When the weather man was commenting on sand probably from Kansas mixed in the snow downstate. Right then I instantly thought ,Wonder if that's spreading it. Any thoughts ?


I'd think it's just as plausible as many other explanations or hypotheses. We know soil binds prions at various strengths depending on surfaces, called adsorption. Ultimately, the strength of attachment also varies with soil types, with clay having the strongest affinity for prion attachment. This higher affinity also makes disassiciation more difficult, and possibly less likely to cause disease.

Great post to make us think.


----------



## DigitalGuru (Feb 25, 2019)

Sand and silt can be transported by the wind esp. during storms and tornadoes. Or trucked in for salt / sand mixed for snow melting.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

mjh4 said:


> Interesting! I just don't under stand how sand from Kansas could somehow mix with snow and drop in southern mi. How is this possible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


He was saying it was because of that last snow storm ( one week ago ). We had very high wind gust with snow downstate. I guess they had " Brown snow" as they called it , in parts of slp. There was a strong front that came from the south ,then hit the front from the north. I wish I could find that explanation of this, I'm terrible at it lol.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

There were pic posted of the snow in Minn that was layed with reddish brown and a lyer of white snow. They said the winds carried it up in the air I think the jet stream and then the snow carried it down. Just look at the ash fallout in Mich some years from fires out west. I would guess the sand would do the same.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Sand can be move a long way under the right circumstances. Like from Africa to South America.




https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/environment/a14279/sahara-amazon-sand-ocean/


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have always thought farmers removing fence rows created more of a problem losing topsoil than the benefit. You have those big wide open fields and you see lots of soil in the ditches blown from he fields when the wind kicks up.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I dont know about now but there have been dust storms on I75 in the area around Bay City/Saginaw for many years. I moved up this way 50 yrs ago and the woodlots bet West Branch and Ann Arbor are greatly reduced in the last 40-50 yrs. Fall plowing and no edges also greatly increase wind erosion.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

And a lack of cover crops. It would seem we have forgotten the lessons of the Dust Bowl days.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

It was a joke but I noted months ago the cwd map looked like it was blown in with the prevailing wind. Take a look.

I think the wind blowing it around idea is pretty darn far fetched.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Stranger things have happened.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> It was a joke but I noted months ago the cwd map looked like it was blown in with the prevailing wind. Take a look.
> 
> I think the wind blowing it around idea is pretty darn far fetched.


Can't rule it out though. Anything is possible.


----------



## goldboat (Feb 27, 2011)

mjh4 said:


> Interesting! I just don't under stand how sand from Kansas could somehow mix with snow and drop in southern mi. How is this possible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I watched a show about the Great Dust Bowl and they showed clouds of dust blowing all the way across the country to Washington D.C.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

It’s possible. My understanding is plants can get it and if they were to lose leaf in the fall wind storm they would be then taken with the wind. Same with seed pods that open up and the seeds travel long distances sometimes. Guys go on a hunting trip out west and come home don’t clean dirt of equipment then go out back on there property or hunting grounds and it’s spread.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

A better thought was guys order seed online from someplace with cwd infected seed and plant it in there food plot. Plant grows and animals eat it then travel and poop. Other plants uptake nutrients and grow. Cycle repeats...


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Hear fishy fishy said:


> A better thought was guys order seed online from someplace with cwd infected seed and plant it in there food plot. Plant grows and animals eat it then travel and poop. Other plants uptake nutrients and grow. Cycle repeats...


Dam food plotters, all the woes of the world on there shoulders just for helping the wildlife.


----------

